# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Вредоносные программы  > Шифровальщики  >  Вымогатель Karmen удаляет дешифратор при обнаружении песочницы

## olejah

Вымогатель Karmen удаляет компонент, отвечающий за расшифровку, если обнаруживает песочницу или программное обеспечение для анализа.

Вредоносная программа Karmen появилась в декабре 2016 года, информация о действиях этого вредоноса пришла из Германии и США. Однако только в марте вымогатель начали рекламировать на форумах хакерской тематики.

После более внимательного изучения Karmen, исследователи Recorded Future обнаружили, что он является потомком вымогателя с открытым исходным кодом Hidden Tear. Также эксперты выяснили, что Karmen использует протокол AES-256 для шифрования файлов на зараженном компьютере.

Как и любой другой вымогатель, Karmen отображает пользователю инструкцию по оплате определенной суммы для получения кода дешифровки. Однако, в отличие от других подобных угроз, вредоносная программа автоматически удаляет дешифратор при обнаружении песочницы или программного обеспечения для анализа.

Киберпреступники, купившие Karmen, могут изменять различные настройки, предоставляемые панелью управления, которая не требует дополнительных технических знаний для работы. Они также могут отслеживать зараженные системы через страницу «Клиенты» (Clients). Личный кабинет предлагает следующую информацию: количество зараженных компьютеров, заработанный доход и доступные обновления для вредоноса.

Исследователи отмечают, что Karmen представляет собой довольно сложную вредоносную программу, написанную на нескольких языках и поддерживающую .NET 4.0 и более новые версии, также зловред имеет удобную панелью администратора. Вредоносная программа шифрует файлы на всех дисках. Вымогатель может удалить себя после выплаты выкупа.

Karmen продается в двух версиях: Light и Full. Первая предоставляет только обфускацию и автозагрузчик, а вторая имеет возможность обнаружения песочниц. Поскольку вредонос зависит от .NET, он требует PHP 5.6 и MySQL.

----------

*thyrex*

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

